# Problem with REW settings?



## madbrayniak (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey all. I am trying to get my subwoofer measured so I can properly integrate it into my system. However, it looks like I am having difficulties getting the measurements done correctly.

Is there a setting I cant see in how I am setting it up to measure?

This measurement was in the near field to help with avoid the room acoustics.

Thanks.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Please "recalibrate" your soundcard & post a pic of it ( as seen immediately after you have gone through the process ) .

"First-Responders" need to know that you're able to execute this task ( & then see for ourselves that evidence ) .

:sn:


----------



## madbrayniak (Jan 6, 2013)

I used the UMIK-1 with a macbook.

From what I understood it has everything built into it.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll agree *that, * is a shocking looking response for a sub-woofer . :unbelievable:











This _*"looks"*_ like you actually got data mostly from your main speakers ( when they were set to "large" ) .

IOW, subs ( typically a woofer within an enclosure ) won't produce response traces that looks anything like that ( unless it's a woofer with no enclosure around it ). 

OTOH, if your sub is a poorly performing OB setup,( with not enough level as balanced against your mains ) that *could* explain such a suspect looking graph .

Any chance , that's what has actually occurred here ?

ie; You're dealing with a Open Baffle Sub whose level is swamped out by your Mains ( &/or you've maybe shot the wrong speaker with your mic ) ? onder:



:sn:


----------



## madbrayniak (Jan 6, 2013)

Ill check and see if it was the mains or the subwoofer.

I already checked the settings in the receiver and the mains are set to "small" 

I came to the same conclusion earlier and made sure to check that and the sub is set to "SWFR"

I wonder what would happen if I plugged the computer into the rear audio inputs compared to the front. Could that be a problem?

P.s. I guess it is possible that it was the mains running when I did this test and I just though I had the sub running. I did some psychological trickery on myself.

Tonight I will unplug my mains when I perform the test and I am also going to plug the audio from my computer into the back of the receiver rather than into the front panel.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

madbrayniak said:


> ...I did some psychological trickery on myself...


Something a lot of us accomplish from time to time, self included.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If you attach the mdat file it will be easier to see whether the measurement was valid.

Did REW detect the UMIK and ask if you wanted to use it?


----------



## madbrayniak (Jan 6, 2013)

When I plugged in the UMIK-1 i received no notification about using it. It just worked right away.

I will work on it tonight. I am also going to plug the computer directly into the sub as that was a suggestion a friend of mine recommended to take away as many variables as possible.

is there a version of OS X that is recommended? I am currently running 10.5.8 but I am going to be upgrading soon.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

10.5.8 is all I currently have available to test with so not a bad choice 

The latest REW V5.01 beta release (beta 13) runs under OS X and recognises the UMIK (sample rate in REW needs to be set to 48kHz).


----------



## madbrayniak (Jan 6, 2013)

small update, 

I just got the new beta

However, before I got the update I also plugged the umik-1 in and plugged my laptop straight into the subwoofer and got the same results....

I will try and get time to take more measurements tomorrow....

I am looking for another job currently so that is taking the majority of my time when I am not at work.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Good luck on the job hunting.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

madbrayniak said:


> small update,
> 
> I just got the new beta
> 
> ...



- There's always the possibilty that REW is _*using your computers builtin microphone*_ instead of the UMIK-1 ( this, I believe this is what John was implying ) .

- To date, you've not provided any evidence that your UMIK-1 is actually working with REW ( & simply plugging it in means little if the program didn't auto-load it for whatever reason and you didn't change the input selection in all the required locations) .

- Open REW ( with your UMIK-1 plugged in ) , open the "levels" window ( they look like vertical meters ) & tap the microphone ( tap, don't talk ) with the microphone 3ft away from your computer .

- If you see movement on either of the 2 input meters ( the second or third vertical scale ) then your UMIK-1 is inputting into REW .

:sn:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

EarlK said:


> To date, you've not provided any evidence that your UMIK-1 is actually working with REW ( & simply plugging it in means little if the program didn't auto-load it for whatever reason and you didn't change the input selection in all the required locations) .


Aye, those settings can get you. And then a Windows update or the installation of another audio program can go and change some of them. Be vigilant!


----------



## madbrayniak (Jan 6, 2013)

EarlK said:


> - There's always the possibilty that REW is _*using your computers builtin microphone*_ instead of the UMIK-1 ( this, I believe this is what John was implying ) .
> 
> - To date, you've not provided any evidence that your UMIK-1 is actually working with REW ( & simply plugging it in means little if the program didn't auto-load it for whatever reason and you didn't change the input selection in all the required locations) .
> 
> ...


I did do the tap test when I first got the microphone actually. However, I was still sitting with the computer in my lap. That will be something that I test out here tonight if I have time.


----------



## madbrayniak (Jan 6, 2013)

AudiocRaver said:


> Good luck on the job hunting.


Thanks! Mixture of having a mean boss along with living in a town which has some of the worst air quality in the nation is a good "kick in the pants" to look for other jobs in other cities.

My wife is 25 and has so many respiratory issues that it is unreal!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

madbrayniak said:


> Thanks! Mixture of having a mean boss along with living in a town which has some of the worst air quality in the nation is a good "kick in the pants" to look for other jobs in other cities.
> 
> My wife is 25 and has so many respiratory issues that it is unreal!


Don't get me started on mean bosses. In my X many years at Y many jobs in Z different locations, I have been blessed to have some of the most wonderful bosses you could hope to imagine, and a few real stinkers. Life is too short. You sound young so I will say that again for emphasis, LIFE -- IS -- TOO -- SHORT!!!lddude: A great job with a superb boss awaits you, at a location where your wife will feel _grand._ Go find it, I/we are rooting for you. _So let it be written, so let it be done!_:sn:

Edit: When you get there, your HTS pals will help you build the home theater of your dreams!


----------



## madbrayniak (Jan 6, 2013)

AudiocRaver said:


> Don't get me started on mean bosses. In my X many years at Y many jobs in Z different locations, I have been blessed to have some of the most wonderful bosses you could hope to imagine, and a few real stinkers. Life is too short. You sound young so I will say that again for emphasis, LIFE -- IS -- TOO -- SHORT!!!lddude: A great job with a superb boss awaits you, at a location where your wife will feel _grand._ Go find it, I/we are rooting for you. _So let it be written, so let it be done!_:sn:
> 
> Edit: When you get there, your HTS pals will help you build the home theater of your dreams!


Haha, Thanks.

Hopping to get a job at a winery! Made beer in college as a hobby and have a Ag-Business degree and I really find grapes and wine to be very interesting....So I am looking around for a job in Napa or Paso Robles....get us into some nice clean air closer to the coast as well.

Hopefully one day I will work for myself....


----------



## madbrayniak (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok, REW is not recognizing the UMIK-1. I am trying to figure out how to get it to work now. I have tried to change the sampling to 48k with no change.

Any ideas?

Weird, I closed the program again and opened it and it worked....

I still can't seem to get a good measurement still. I set the UMIK-1 as the default device on my mac as well.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Back to the tap test, is REW getting signal from the microphone?

When you say you can't get a good measurement, what kind of measurement do you get?


----------



## madbrayniak (Jan 6, 2013)

Ah, sorry, I should have been more specific. The microphone is working now but it seems that the signal that is going from laptop to the receiver isn't correct.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

madbrayniak said:


> Ah, sorry, I should have been more specific. The microphone is working now but it seems that the signal that is going from laptop to the receiver isn't correct.


No signal? Level too low? Does the test sweep sound wrong, out of balance, like the frequency response of the test sweep has something wrong with it? What is your indication that there is something wrong with it?


----------



## madbrayniak (Jan 6, 2013)

First: I am sorry I have not be good at communicating what is going on. With as busy as I have been I have only had about 10-15 minutes a day to work on this. I know if can be frustrating to help someone who doesn't meet you half way and I apologize.

Yes the test signal sounds wrong possibly.

When I plugged the laptop into my AVR to run even some test signals through it I got almost no volume through the speakers. I could hear something but it was very quiet.

I think I need to return REW to default settings and start all over again.

Hopefully I will have more time tonight to work on this and if not I will over the weekend to give you guys some information that can actually help you help me.

Once again, I am sorry for the nonsensical and sometimes weird ramblings that is going on with my measurements.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Absolutely no need to apologize. As cool as this forum way of communicating is, it has its obvious limitations, and we are all doing our best to get our thoughts communicated.

And it is frustrating for you, no doubt, trying to make progress with limited time available. We all wish we had more bandwidth for our home theater/audio projects.

Sometimes when the universe seems to be working against you in figuring out the cause of a problem, it doesn't hurt to take a day or two off and come back to it fresh. Can't tell you how many times for me doing so has led to one of those immediate "doh,:doh: now I see the problem" revelations. And it can be useful to go back to square one sometimes, take it step by careful step, you might see one little thing you missed before that solves the problem.

When you get time to dig in a little deeper, give us a shout.


----------

